# Attention Landeron Lovers!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What do you think of this one then? Kindly traded to me by Dombox and has the Landeron 4750 movement in it.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

wow


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Was just thinking wow myself!!

Loving the electronic watches so much.

The sheen and pristine-ness on the case back is incredible, and just love the lightning markers on the dial Paul.

Lovely watch!!!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

What a nice watch. A really NOS shape.

Bravo,

Bertrand


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks a little like this one.  Really reminds you of a Hamilton case, doesn't it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Looks a little like this one.


Looks pretty much identical Bill. :lol:

Any idea what the "GFL" above Midland stands for? :huh:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks a real stunner Paul as I knew it would when you,d finished with it. I was also wondering what the CFL meant on the dial, glad you,re pleased with it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Naah, don't like it at all









Plus:- I tell lies, lots of *LIES!* :wub:


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Superb, that is one of the best looking watches i have seen in a long time.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> What do you think of this one then? Kindly traded to me by Dombox and has the Landeron 4750 movement in it.


Gotta love it!

And my guess is that it will be featured prominently on a certain web site in the very near future.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> What do you think of this one then? Kindly traded to me by Dombox and has the Landeron 4750 movement in it.


Nice watch Paul - in addition to a cool dial is has a nice asymmetric case. If the electro-chron has any failing it is the tame round case.

Ken: ever since you posted a picture of one of these earlier this year I have been looking for one, but no luck so far. If you have a limitless supply I'd trade something cool for one of these too!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

The case design of the Midland is reminiscent of this Hamilton from the same era, the T-403, with so-called "Shark Fins". Here's a picture of mine:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a blurb about the T-403 from Rene Rondeau's book "The Watch of the Future".










You can buy a copy of this indispensible book here:

The Watch of the Future


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> The case design of the Midland is reminiscent of this Hamilton from the same era, the T-403, with so-called "Shark Fins". Here's a picture of mine:


And here is mine...which comes complete with box as shown in RenÃ©'s book. Lovely watches:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of this one then? Kindly traded to me by Dombox and has the Landeron 4750 movement in it.
> ...


Hi MS I purchased this one when I bought the Juvenia NOS with the 4750 movement and the Bulova up and down if anything else comes up thats interesting I will let you know. My source bought the entire stock of a deceased old jeweler in the states and does come up with the odd nice piece.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Everything about that Midland watch is just sooo right, right down to the little zigzag on the seconds hand. Perfect design.


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

It's truly difficult to find fault with this watch (except that it's not mine). Shame no-one seems to know what CFL stands for. Or is it CLF, or GFL, or GLF? Whatever it is, it's a mystery still.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

blu-ray said:


> It's truly difficult to find fault with this watch (except that it's not mine). *Shame no-one seems to know what CFL stands for.* Or is it CLF, or GFL, or GLF? Whatever it is, it's a mystery still.


Gotta be Canadian Football League don't you think?


----------

